# people who work in shoe shops



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

bunch of twats went into a shoe shop for a pair of trainers today

"i would like these please in a size ten"
several minutes later

we dont have those but we have these in a size 9 wtfita"

i felt like saying ok fine i will take them i will just need to go to hospital to have my toes amputated so they fit first dump fuckers


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

They were trying to be friendly and helpful. Don't be nasty to them


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I'm a size 10 but usually try 9s or 11s when a 10 doesn't fit properly as sizes vary by manufacturer. I've got a mixture of sizes at home and all fit me


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Had exactly the same thing yesterday in the Nike store.

After being told off for trying on a display shoe I said to the girl "I'd like to try these on please"

"What size are you after? THe one that I'm holding"

"Right, I'll get those sent up for you."

Waited for over five minutes, box comes up. Take them out and it's too small.

Thought perhaps I'd misread the sticker and had quoted the American size, I did say have you got a bigger size to which she replied

"that's the last pair"

"Right" I said, "can't I try on the display model?"

"No, Nike only ever send us the right shoe for displaying, they don't come in pairs."

"OK - so can I try on the same pair, in a differnt colour in my size then"

"Sure - I'll get those sent up for you"

Wait another five minutes.

BOx comes up, ut this time there's only one shoe in it.

"Oh yeah" She says "the other one's on display" :roll: [smiley=rifle.gif]

Needless to say, I didn't buy them as one was a completely different colour to the other.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> I'm a size 10 but usually try 9s or 11s when a 10 doesn't fit properly as sizes vary by manufacturer. I've got a mixture of sizes at home and all fit me


Very true - I take Size 11 trainers (Plimsoles for the large % of older people on here) and size 10 shoes.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Pah! Your problems are nothing.

My feet are a small size 3 and 99% of the time (ladies) shoes aren't made in my size!.It seems that most shoe shops now sell to continental sizes and they start in a size 36 which, they say, is equivant to a size 3 but its not. A size 3 is actually a 35.5.

Come shoe shopping with me for a really annoying shoe buying experience. 

_________________


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

barely_legal said:


> Pah! Your problems are nothing.
> 
> My feet are a small size 3 and 99% of the time (ladies) shoes aren't made in my size!.It seems that most shoe shops now sell to continental sizes and they start in a size 36 which, they say, is equivant to a size 3 but its not. A size 3 is actually a 35.5.
> 
> ...


I can vouch for this. I tend to go sit on a chair in the shoe shop and simply look uninterested. I've tried all permutations and combinations of being helpful or feigning interest or simply complaining, and none of it is any good.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> barely_legal said:
> 
> 
> > Pah! Your problems are nothing.
> ...


Huh?

None of it is any good for what? helping me find shoes that stay on my feet or helping you get out of the shop?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

barely_legal said:


> Huh?
> 
> None of it is any good for what? helping me find shoes that stay on my feet or helping you get out of the shop?


You have way too many shoes already. My sole (boom boom) interest is to leave the shop without an argument, and with a shred of sanity


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> barely_legal said:
> 
> 
> > Huh?
> ...


That's not very understanding or sympathetic.

My sole aim is to get out of the shop with a pair of shoes that fit and look "grown up". I suppose I could shop in clarks or Startrite and wear T-Bars......or wear wellies.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

And I don't have too many pairs of shoes, thats impossible.

Shoes should be the easiest item of clothing a woman can buy. 
You'll always be the same size no matter how much you weigh, you never grow too big ( or too small) for them, they never make your bum look big(ger), and they nearly always flatter.

I guess thats why we like them so much......if only they sold them in the right size.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

OK forget Tim then.

I will come with you Lisa and I will try any shoes you like on your feet myself...I love feet.

If 36 is too big for you then you can put an extra layer of sold inside to make them fit better. Of course this would only work for closed shoes but it is a solution.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> barely_legal said:
> 
> 
> > Pah! Your problems are nothing.
> ...


You could start the way you mean to go on, and not actually go shoe-shopping with a bird in the first place.

Otherwise at some point in the future:

"You never come shopping with me any more. You used to come all the time."

"That's because I hate shopping - it both stresses and depresses me with it's pointless futility."

"Well why did you pretend to like it then? What else have you 'pretended' to like that you really don't like?"

You are in big trouble at this point.

Put your foot down NOW. :wink: (pun intended) Stay in, watch sport, go to the pub...anything

:roll: :wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

*HUFF*


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

barely_legal said:


> *HUFF*


*comfort*

You have such lovely feet, it seems a shame to put shoes on them... :-*


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Sweet. [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

So much better than shopping together...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ps How about you two having your first Big Tiff on line? I'd be pleased to provide commentary and advice. :twisted:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> ps How about you two having your first Big Tiff on line? I'd be pleased to provide commentary and advice. :twisted:


Do you think that one of the most argumentative men on the forum hasn't already "tiffed" with me?? 

But yeah , next time he "goes off on one" I baggsy you as my advisor. He loves a good argument. :roll:

But I bet he'll disagree with that statement  .


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

barely_legal said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > ps How about you two having your first Big Tiff on line? I'd be pleased to provide commentary and advice. :twisted:
> ...


From what I have seen in the forum, Tim is a good easy going lad. :wink:


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

Kell said:


> Needless to say, I didn't buy them as one was a completely different colour to the other.


Kell,

Could have started a rather "natty" fashion lead with those............ 

Jim.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> Had exactly the same thing yesterday in the Nike store.
> 
> After being told off for trying on a display shoe I said to the girl "I'd like to try these on please"
> 
> ...


LMFAO - Coloured Nike Trainers!!! :lol:

CHAV!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

barely_legal said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > ps How about you two having your first Big Tiff on line? I'd be pleased to provide commentary and advice. :twisted:
> ...


Hey BG, a diplomatic suggestion - replace 'most argumentative men (man) on forum..' with ' one of most active debaters on the forum..'

Not that I am suggesting pandering to the male ego.


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

is the real problem here actually Saturday staff !? who tend to be spotty teens who actually know nothing about the products they are selling....?!

Maybe this is a separate flame altogether !


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> barely_legal said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


You didn't just call Tim a Mass Debater did you? :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > barely_legal said:
> ...


No, but I did choose my words quite carefully... :wink:


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

jonhaff said:


> is the real problem here actually Saturday staff !? who tend to be spotty teens who actually know nothing about the products they are selling....?!
> 
> Maybe this is a separate flame altogether !


I worked in a "leading" sports shop in Oxford during my student days. I'm not proud of it but I needed the money. Only lasted two weeks during the christmas break as I simply couldn't take the likes of Wizzards(?) "I wish it could be Christmas everyday" anymore. They had that shite on repeat all day. Eight effing hours. If I ever meet Noddy et al [smiley=rifle.gif]

No training given about what I was selling. I was given a uniform and told to stand in the trainer section.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

sonicmonkey said:


> jonhaff said:
> 
> 
> > is the real problem here actually Saturday staff !? who tend to be spotty teens who actually know nothing about the products they are selling....?!
> ...


But then isn't that just another example of how we have come to expect bad service these days? It's, sadly, rare to go into a store and expect someone to actually give a toss about you. That sort of ignorance comes fromt he top down though - No real motivation from the store owners.


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Very true. I'm a self confessed gadget freak and know exactly the sort of T.V/DVD etc etc I what before going ahead and making a purchase, as I take time researching to make sure my hard earned cash goes to a worthy buy.

Have you ever heard the absolute shite which comes out of Dixons/Curry's staff? It makes my blood boil when I over hear their recommendations to others customers. In the past I've approached the customers after the "consultant" has left to tell them he/she was talking shite and this is what you need to consider etc.......

Sometime I don't even wait and tell them they're talking bollocks in a hope it may prompt them to educate themselves before selling stuff which cost hundreds if not thousands of pounds :twisted:


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

sonicmonkey said:


> Very true. I'm a self confessed gadget freak and know exactly the sort of T.V/DVD etc etc I what before going ahead and making a purchase, as I take time researching to make sure my hard earned cash goes to a worthy buy.
> 
> Have you ever heard the absolute shite which comes out of Dixons/Curry's staff? It makes my blood boil when I over hear their recommendations to others customers. In the past I've approached the customers after the "consultant" has left to tell them he/she was talking shite and this is what you need to consider etc.......
> 
> Sometime I don't even wait and tell them they're talking bollocks in a hope it may prompt them to educate themselves before selling stuff which cost hundreds if not thousands of pounds :twisted:


I'm the same - I never go to a store unless I know what I want since I too am a gadget freak. I spend ages researching my purchases just to be told by the amoeba that I end up dealing with that he knows something better. That's fine, if he can give me a valid reason for buying his suggested product (and I will give him the chance, because you never know), but they never do - It's always some old flannel. Som]etimes I hear people demoing our stuff in stores and it's scary to think they are actually employed by someone.

I got ejected from PC World in Harlow about 5 years ago by security for telling a customer that the "Sales Consultant" (got to love that phrase) was talking total bollocks. Being a Mac Militant is hard work sometimes, but these things need to be done......


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Phew! Glad I'm not the only one to be kicked out of a store for doing the same :roll:


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

sonicmonkey said:


> Phew! Glad I'm not the only one to be kicked out of a store for doing the same :roll:


Next time I'm around your neck of the woods we can go and get booted out together.


----------

